# I had the hots for Carroll Baker



## ginscpy

Baby Doll, The Big Country, Something Wild, How The West Was Won,  Harlow,   The Carpetbaggers,  Paranoia


----------



## Madeline

Pretty woman, but I have never heard of her before.


----------



## ginscpy

stoked by raging  adolescent hormones 

You dont know much about movies if you never heard of  Baker -was a pretty big star back then


----------



## Madeline

ginscpy said:


> stoked by raging  adolescent hormones
> 
> You dont know much about movies if you never heard of  Baker -was a pretty big star back then



Always happy to hear about another genre or actor I may like.  No need to be snotty, ginscpy.


----------



## IHI4eva

yeah when you say "had" when was this? back when she was actually in her prime I hope!


----------



## NYcarbineer

IHI4eva said:


> yeah when you say "had" when was this? back when she was actually in her prime I hope!








say no more


----------



## boedicca

She was wonderful in "Harlow" and "Giant".


----------



## tinydancer

ginscpy said:


> Baby Doll, The Big Country, Something Wild, How The West Was Won,  Harlow,   The Carpetbaggers,  Paranoia



Odd how she never gained "memorable" star quality. She was fabulous in that movie. And in the others you listed.

I am the worlds biggest fan of Big Country and as a young girl I fell in love with Gregory Peck because of that epic.

My father was a die hard over Jean Simmons. Another beauty and great actress. What a cast that movie had!!

I'm sure I caught my mothers eyes flashing at Charlton Heston.

But I never said a thing.


----------



## ginscpy

The opening scene in Baby Doll where Carroll Baker is sucking on thumb -  HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Infidel

ginscpy said:


> The opening scene in Baby Doll where Carroll Baker is sucking on thumb -  HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






I thought you were going to say something else..... 










Yep... she was hot!


----------



## NYcarbineer

ginscpy said:


> The opening scene in Baby Doll where Carroll Baker is sucking on thumb -  HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That scene would have been even better if it had been from the movie 'Tom Thumb'.


----------



## ginscpy

Carroll Baker in Baby Doll was the forerunner of flicks like Lolita  (Sue Lyon) 

Blonde divas 

she  can suck on my thumb any day


----------



## ginscpy

I had the hots for Richard Burton in "The  Robe"  1953 

One of best-lookers ever.............


----------



## ginscpy

Carroll Baker can suck on my thumb anytime .............

hot stuff.........................................................


----------



## ginscpy

C Baker is hot stuff.

still


----------



## ginscpy

Thanks for the 4 hot  pics of Carroll -esp the last   ... 

hello..............................


----------



## editec

Faye Dunaway was the actress who could elevate my libido at roughly the same time you were fantasizing about Carrole, Gincpy.


----------



## José

I agree with you 100%, ginspcy.

Everytime another member of the Board named JW Frogen says how hot his Puerto Rican ex-wife was I get so nauseated that I almost puke on the keyboard.

One million hispanic, latino girls are not worth a single Nicole Kidman.

Hispanic/Meditarrenean girls are total garbage in my book. (notice I'm referring to their looks according to my subjective preferences not their value as human beings).


----------



## ginscpy

I wouldn t kick Faye Dunaway out of my bed.

Was hot in Bonnie and Clyde and in Little Big Man.  (towered over Dustin Hoffman lol)


----------



## ginscpy

Sophia Loren is my all-time hottest though.

5'9"  (love tall women)


----------



## ginscpy

Nothing turns me on more  than watching short guys getting lucky with taller women.................


----------



## ginscpy

I watched porn series where this 20 something black guy f ucks this white 85 (true age) woman like an animal.

Envied the dude.

He was the one was was lucky.


----------



## ginscpy

Faye Dunaway  is like 5'9"  - love tall woman.

I could swear I was 5' 10" in my twenties - measured myself faithfully - but have shrunk to  around 5'7" in my fifties.  Read about that - the spine shrinks in  men  in aging  -probably also in women ??????

At any age you are about a half-an-inch  inch taller in the morning than in the late evening


----------



## ginscpy

Carroll Baker has a hot-looking bottom.........


----------

